# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  اعرف اسمك بالهيروغليفى

## هيثم الفقى

اضغط على الرابط التالى لتتمكن من معرفة اسمك باللغة الهيروغلوفية:

http://www.upennmuseum.com/hieroglyphsreal.cgi

----------


## هيثم الفقى

HieroNote 3.0 




برنامج لحروف اللغة الهيروغليفيّ اللغة الفرعونية "مصر القديمة 



هذه النسخةاحتويت أكثر من 400 حرف هيروغليفيّ (كلمة) اوتعبير. 



البرنامج يفسّر,او يشير الى الايحاء الرمزى لهذه اللغة من خلال حرف هيروغليفيّ أو آخر



وأيضا يمكن من خلالة الكتابة بهذة اللغة " اسماء - اعلام - ورموز لانة كما نعرف تعتمد الرمز 



البرنامج محاولة لتفسير الرموز فى وضع التقريب .. وليس الترجمة الحرفية لها




لذا نلاحظ فى ترجمة النصوص او الجمل انه يعتمد الوصف اقرب من ترجمة المعنى




بقى ان نقول انه يضيف ويثبت حزمة خطوط " رموز " حتى يمكن طباعتها


الحجم : 2.8 م ب تقريبا
للحصول على نسختك من خلال الروابط التالية:

http://depositfiles.com/files/2165993

او

http://swapfile.ru/files/61329161179...tlander.ru.rar

او

http://letitbit.net/download/90cbb54...er.ru.rar.html

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يمكنك أيضا تحميل قاموس اللغة الهيروغليفية

----------

